# Rabbits



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with New Zealand giants? I've seen a few in pictures and have been reading up on them (what little that doesn't involve using them for meat) but would like some "experienced" information on them. I've had rabbits before and know that different breeds/individual have distinct personality traits. I would like to own another rabbit but was nervous to do so with my pups but these guys might be doable, seeing as it would most likely be bigger than any of my pups.


----------



## beembe1506 (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes, Can I help you? thanks


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I was wondering if they would make good pets. If they're easily startled, how "aggressive" , whether they'll stand or run. Just overall, their behavior and general personality


----------

